# cortes superiores



## csaalal

El término aparece en una clasificación de materias periodísticas. Una de ellas es la siguiente:

*Política brasileira: judiciário* – decisões judiciais, em especial das cortes superiores, com repercussão política; inclui também ações de órgãos com ação de tipo judicial que pertencem ao poder legislativo (Tribunal de Contas) ou ao poder executivo (Ministério Público.
 
Tengo claro que cortes superiores se refiere a aquillos tribunales contra los que no caben recursos, y en el caso de Brasil Son el Supremo Tribunal Federal, el Superor Tribunal de Justiça, Superior Tribunal Eleitoral y el Supremo Tribunal Militar.
 
 Este tipo de tribunales se llaman de forma diferente en cada país y mi traducción debe ser comprensible en todos.

¿Alguna idea?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Si fuera en portugués yo usaría "a última instância". Pero no sé colocar eso en español.


----------



## Carfer

csaalal said:


> Tengo claro que *cortes superiores se refiere a aquillos tribunales contra los que no caben recursos*, y en el caso de Brasil Son el Supremo Tribunal Federal, el Superor Tribunal de Justiça, Superior Tribunal Eleitoral y el Supremo Tribunal Militar.
> 
> Este tipo de tribunales se llaman de forma diferente en cada país y mi traducción debe ser comprensible en todos.


 
Não me parece que seja exacto (em Portugal não é, em absoluto, e no Brasil creio que também não): _'tribunais superiores' _não são só aqueles de cujas decisões não cabe recurso, mas todos aqueles para quem se pode recorrer, aqueles que podem reapreciar as decisões tomadas por tribunais que estão abaixo de si na hierarquia. O conceito inclui, portanto, os tribunais de segunda instância (que em Portugal são, entre os tribunais judiciais, os Tribunais da Relação e, entre os tribunais administrativos e fiscais, os Tribunais Centrais Administrativos) bem como os tribunais de última instância (Supremos).
Só o termo '_corte_' pode suscitar problemas de entendimento entre os falantes do português porque julgo que só se usa no Brasil. Se disser _'Tribunais superiores' _a expressão é entendida em qualquer parte. Se se quiser referir apenas aos tribunais de primeiro recurso, pode designá-los por '_tribunais de segunda instância'_ sem qualquer problema e aos Supremos (que se chamam assim, que eu saiba, em todo o mundo lusófono) também lhes pode chamar '_tribunais_ _de última instância'_, embora neste último caso não veja a necessidade porque a expressão _'Supremo Tribunal'_ é muito mais apreensível pela generalidade das pessoas.


----------



## vf2000

Acho que a pergunta se refere à tradução ao Espanhol, não? 
"Este tipo de tribunales se llaman de forma diferente en cada país y mi traducción debe ser comprensible en *todos*" Todos os de habla hispana? 
Fico com a sugestão do Carfer, de "Tribunais superiores". Se eu estiver na primeira instância, terei que recorrer à segunda (imediatamente superior a esta) e não à terceira. Se estiver na segunda, vou à terceira instância, pois esta lhe é superior (parafraseando Caetano).
AXÉ


----------



## csaalal

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y disculpas por la tardanza en contestar. Ya os podréis imaginar el motivo.

En este caso, el término superiores no significa tribunales o cortes superiores o como me sugirieron en otro foro, altas cortes (en resument tribunales de ultima instancia contra cuya decisión no cabe recurso), sino que se refiere tribunales que se sitúan en los escalones altos de la jerarquía del poder judicial. De hecho alude especialmente, al tribunal responsable en materia constitucional, y a los de más alto rango responsables en materia electoral y de justicia. 

Tras esta conclusión le propuse al cliente, basándome en las características específicas del Poder Judicial brasileño, una traducción que fue aceptada:

Política brasileña: judicial – decisiones judiciales con repercusión política, en especial las del Supremo Tribunal Federal, responsable por la guarda de la Constitución, del Superior Tribunal de Justiça y del Tribunal Superior Eleitoral.

Un abrazo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## okporip

Me parece que encontraste una muy buena solucción - siempre y cuando no te hayas olvidado de la segunda parte ("incluye también[...]").


----------



## Carfer

Este es un caso en el que, al parecer, fue necesario corregir el original una vez que, si _'cortes superiores_' significa tribunales de ultima instancia, el texto original deberia haber puesto _'tribunais supremos',_ que son los más altos de la jerarquia judicial. '_Superior_' es diferente de '_supremo_', es más amplio y abarca los tribunales de recurso, no sólo los supremos. Si eso fue realmente lo que el texto original quiso poner, entonces no cabe duda de que usó terminologia incorrecta.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Este es un caso en el que, al parecer, fue necesario corregir el original una vez que, si _'cortes superiores_' significa tribunales de ultima instancia, el texto original deberia haber puesto _'tribunais supremos',_ que son los más altos de la jerarquia judicial. '_Superior_' es diferente de '_supremo_', es más amplio y abarca los tribunales de recurso, no sólo los supremos. Si eso fue realmente lo que el texto original quiso poner, entonces no cabe duda de que usó terminologia incorrecta.



No estoy seguro de que el texto original haya usado mal la terminología. Al leer tus contribuciones a este tópico, lo que me parece es que los términos _superior _y_ supremo_, cuando ligados especificamente al mundo judicial, tienen sentidos distintos en Portugal y Brasil. El texto no hubiera podido poner _tribunais supremos_ como término general, y esto por una razón muy simple: en Brasil, hay unicamente un tribunal al que se nombra _Supremo _(el Supremo Tribunal Federal - STF)_, _mientras los tribunales Superiores son más de uno.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> No estoy seguro de que el texto original haya usado mal la terminología. Al leer tus contribuciones a este tópico, lo que me parece es que los términos _superior _y_ supremo_, cuando ligados especificamente al mundo judicial, tienen sentidos distintos en Portugal y Brasil. El texto no hubiera podido poner _tribunais supremos_ como término general, y esto por una razón muy simple: en Brasil, hay unicamente un tribunal al que se nombra _Supremo _(el Supremo Tribunal Federal - STF)_, _mientras los tribunales Superiores son más de uno.


No Brasil, além do STF - Supremo Tribunal Federal, também existem:

- Supremo Tribunal de Justiça (STJ)
- Supremo Tribunal Militar (STM)
- Tribunal Superior Eleitoral (STE)
- Tribunal Superior do Trabalho (TST)

Todos são "Supremos".


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> No Brasil, além do STF - Supremo Tribunal Federal, também existem:
> 
> - Supremo Tribunal de Justiça (STJ)
> - Supremo Tribunal Militar (STM)
> - Tribunal Superior Eleitoral (STE)
> - Tribunal Superior do Trabalho (TST)
> 
> Todos são "Supremos".



Desculpe-me WSE, mas, até onde sei, o STJ e o STM se chamam "Superior", como os dois últimos. Logo, só resta o STF de "Supremo", como eu havia escrito.

http://www.stm.jus.br/

http://www.stj.gov.br/portal_stj/publicacao/engine.wsp


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> No estoy seguro de que el texto original haya usado mal la terminología. Al leer tus contribuciones a este tópico, lo que me parece es que los términos _superior _y_ supremo_, cuando ligados especificamente al mundo judicial, tienen sentidos distintos en Portugal y Brasil. El texto no hubiera podido poner _tribunais supremos_ como término general, y esto por una razón muy simple: en Brasil, hay unicamente un tribunal al que se nombra _Supremo _(el Supremo Tribunal Federal - STF)_, _mientras los tribunales Superiores son más de uno.


 
Pois, tens razão, não conheço bem a organização judiciária brasileira que, pelos vistos, adoptou denominações diferentes das que geralmente vigoram noutros países. Percebo agora a dificuldade de csaalal. Para nós, efectivamente, o termo '_superior_' não é uma denominação mas sim uma categoria, uma forma de classificar os tribunais em função do seu posicionamento na hierarquia judiciária (por isso eu dizia que _'tribunais superiores'_ são todos os tribunais de recurso). 
Como já me tenho deparado com documentos brasileiros em que se faz referência a tribunais '_inferiores_' e '_superiores_', parti do princípio que a terminologia brasileira se punha também no campo da classificação hierárquica e não no da designação dos próprios tribunais. Pelo que entretanto vi constatei que a designação '_Supremo_' é reservada no Brasil, com lógica, àquele que é, essencialmente, um tribunal constitucional, havendo apenas outro Supremo, o Militar. Em todo o caso, e a fazer fé nas denominações dos tribunais supremos dos países de língua espanhola, parece-me que a ambiguidade terminológica não se verificaria se se usasse efectivamente a expressão '_tribunais supremos' __,_ uma vez que essa é a designação que quase todos, se não mesmo todos, adoptam _._ Na realidade a potencial ambiguidade parece ser mais um problema do original brasileiro do que dos países a que se destinava a tradução. Ambiguidade, que - continuo a crer - seria certamente atenuada usando o expediente simples de grafar '_supremos_' com minúscula inicial.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Pois, tens razão, não conheço bem a organização judiciária brasileira que, pelos vistos, adoptou denominações diferentes das que geralmente vigoram noutros países. Percebo agora a dificuldade de csaalal. Para nós, efectivamente, o termo '_superior_' não é uma denominação mas sim uma categoria, uma forma de classificar os tribunais em função do seu posicionamento na hierarquia judiciária (por isso eu dizia que _'tribunais superiores'_ são todos os tribunais de recurso).
> Como já me tenho deparado com documentos brasileiros em que se faz referência a tribunais '_inferiores_' e '_superiores_', parti do princípio que a terminologia brasileira se punha também no campo da classificação hierárquica e não no da designação dos próprios tribunais. Pelo que entretanto vi constatei que a designação '_Supremo_' é reservada no Brasil, com lógica, àquele que é, essencialmente, um tribunal constitucional, havendo apenas outro Supremo, o Militar. Em todo o caso, e a fazer fé nas denominações dos tribunais supremos dos países de língua espanhola, parece-me que a ambiguidade terminológica não se verificaria se se usasse efectivamente a expressão '_tribunais supremos' __,_ uma vez que essa é a designação que quase todos, se não mesmo todos, adoptam _._ Na realidade a potencial ambiguidade parece ser mais um problema do original brasileiro do que dos países a que se destinava a tradução. Ambiguidade, que - continuo a crer - seria certamente atenuada usando o expediente simples de grafar '_supremos_' com minúscula inicial.



Carfer,

Temo ter-me expressado mal, sobre assunto em que não sou especializado. Para não levar adiante o possível mal-entendido, deixe-me dizer um par de coisas. 

Não tome o que digo como mostra de que o termo '_superior_' não é, no Brasil, "uma categoria, uma forma de classificar os tribunais em função  do seu posicionamento na hierarquia judiciária". Possivelmente é e abarca o STF, o STJ, o TSE, o STM e o STT (ver abaixo). Ocorre que eu, que não tenho formação jurídica, não posso discutir tal classificação. 

Como alguém que concluiu um curso universitário na área das ciêncas humanas e costuma acompanhar o noticiário, o que posso dizer é que não me gera nenhuma problema entender "em linhas gerais" a que se refere, no Brasil, a expressão "cortes superiores" utilizada num contexto jornalístico. Imediatamente, penso: 
(1) no STF (o "Supremo" - tribunal brasileiro que para nós, leigos, é o "máximo", e sei também que ele zela por assuntos constitucionais), 
(2) no STJ ("Superior Tribunal de Justiça", muito embora eu não saiba dizer qual a natureza desta corte, o que a singulariza na hierarquia judicial) e no 
(3) TSE ("Tribunal Superior Eleitoral", que os leigos conhecemos por conta de polêmicas envolvendo políticos, candidatos a cargos públicos, partidos e eleições). 

Depois de ver também mencionados (4) o STM (Superior [sic] Tribunal Militar - importante: não há, de fato, nenhum outro "Supremo" além do STF) e (5) o STT (sic - Superior Tribunal do Trabalho), sigo sem nenhum problema para apreender superficialmente a noção de "cortes superiores", de modo a que ela igualmente os contemple. 

Agora, não me pergunte quais deles são e não são, nas corretas acepções, "tribunais de recurso" ou "tribunais de última instância". Tampouco me peça para confirmar se, por trás do nome do STF, há ou não um sentido jurídico associado à ideia de "supremo", sentido este que a tornaria inassociável aos 4 outros tribunais mencionados (ou seja: só o STF seria "supremo', mas todos os 5 seriam "superiores"). Aí, realmente, me falta informação para dialogar a contento com você.


----------



## Carfer

Não, expressou-se muito bem e corrigiu-me, com toda a pertinência, num ponto em que eu estava errado. O mal-entendido foi meu. Pela parte que me toca estou esclarecido, quer quanto à questão de fundo, quer no que toca ao STM. A minha convicção de que assim se designava proveio dum artigo da imprensa brasileira, há pouco mais dum mês, sobre declarações polémicas dum juiz militar sobre a admissão de oficiais homossexuais nas forças armadas, artigo esse em que o Tribunal era incorrectamente designado por Supremo. Apesar de você já ter corrigo, ainda não tinha lido o seu post quando escrevi o meu.
Seja como for, csaalal tem o seu problema resolvido e não faz muito sentido continuarmos à volta do assunto que ultrapassa já o aspecto linguistico. Pessoalmente e fora do forum a questão interessa-me, mas você já me deu pistas suficientes com as suas contribuições para me orientar. Muito obrigado.


----------

